# can i make peach jam from frozen peaches?



## deb7788 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was wondering if i can make peach jam from peaches I froze last year?


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm just getting started in canning jam, but my mentor is giving me a lot of fruit she picked at my house and froze last year and never got around to canning. She says it's good as long as the fruits were cleaned before freezing. Otherwise you'll never be able to get all the bad spots out after you defrost them.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes you can,I usually freeze fruit juices,apples,peaches for later use.When the weather cools & we need heat in the house I can it up.Make jams & apple butter.Always prepare & measure plain fruit before freezing.That way you can just thaw& go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

I made jam last night from frozen peaches. It worked fine.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Glad you had good results!

I was about to post that freezing peaches is not the best way of preserving them. especially if you don't blanch them before freezing.

I had a batch of really sweet, delicious peaches a few years ago and I thought I could just freeze them. I didn't realize there's an enzyme in peaches that takes the flavor and sweetness out when stored in the freezer for a long time.

When I took them out and made a cobbler, they were just bleh!

Blanching helps to neutralize it.

But if you're canning it, I'm guessing you added some sugar and maybe Fruit Fresh (citric acid) that should revive the flavor and sweetness.

btw, when I can, I leave the skins on. I think it gives the jam a darker, rosier color that I like. Does anyone know if this is a bad thing in the long term?


----------



## deb7788 (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for all the feedback. I did blanch the peaches and peeled them before freezing and had them in lemon juice so they wouldn't darken. So I guess I just thaw, chop, heat with pectin and jar up?


----------

